# Things that brighten your mood!



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Got anything that helps put you in a better mood?

For me it's:

Music

Comedy (stand up works wonders)

Drawing

Exercise
Evil dancing banana :evil

That smell right after it rains

Girls :b

Snow

And... of course... baby animals hanging from branches


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Things that make me happy...

Reading
Writing
Watching movies, especially comedies
Animals, especially if I am actually up close with one
Nature
Spirituality

** Thank you for making this post :kiss


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmm...
Pictures of baby animals
Telling funny stories
Cleaning
Doing some kind of art work (like creating a new design for a t-shirt)
Walking in the woods, which I haven't done in years but I am dying to do again.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Reading fantasy
drawing
downloading music/games
playing the music/games
joking with my family
seeing a really good movie
looking at fantasy art
eating sweets
being myself

It's the little things that make me happy.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

watching judo DVDs.

reading batman comic books.

doing judo.

going online


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

Hmm,

My bike
A good movie
music
internet- sometimes
Lifting weights
jogging
Driving on the Parkway


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll go with the usual:
Good music
Good food (Edit: Beans are good food)
A few drinks
Good laughs
I'll go with cleaning as well (I hate cleaning, but when the place is clean, it's nice to see)
Sunny days
Sunrise (Edit: I wish I woke up to it more often :um )
Photography
Great views
People being friendly
World peace
 Alright, you get the idea. :hs


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Upbeat music :banana 
Email from friends
Email from _guys_ ops 
Good books :help 
Skating shows
Doing well at work
Invitations
Hanging with friends (rare, but wonderful)
Compliments/Praise
Chocolate
Progress in language lessons
Wild violets
Floral scents
Smell of desserts cooking
Small victories :yay 
Getting a closet cleaned out (rarest of all!)
Winter weather (unless I have to drive in ice)
Surprises
Picking apples
Walking on the beach
Thunderstorms

Enough already......


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: things that brighten your mood!*

1. nature
2. the cute fluffy animals (animal planet is awesome)
3. funny movies/shows 
4. smell of baking cookies
5. exercise (whether it be hiking, swimming..)
6. thunderstorms 
7. S.A.S 
8. horror movies 
9. fantasy movies such as 'Legend' 
10. music 
11. eating wholesome meals 
12. sipping cocoa on cold days

Love the simple pleasures myself. opcorn


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of things can lift my spirits, but music's the best. I've been listening to this song by Chantal Kreviazuk a lot lately and it always makes me feel good. Actually my social anxiety is not much of a problem anymore and this song really describes how I feel now. Here's the lyrics:

"Weight Of The World"

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I don’t know why I was so afraid
All the time
Memories seemed to bother me
My whole life

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly

I don’t know why I was so ashamed
Such a waste of time
And I don’t know who I was trying to be
All those lies

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly
I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly

Oh and there’s always something
Or somebody right behind
Well we’re not meant to be everything
We’re just a piece
So spread your wings
Oh I don’t know why I was so afraid
All the time

I used to carry the weight of the world
And now all I wanna do is spread my wings and fly


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

~Listening to music 
~Crawling into the warm bed after long exhausting day
~ Animals!! my pets always make me laugh, luv them :kiss 
~ Daydreaming
~ Walking in the rain
~Jogging at night
~ Soft horse muzzles
~Fresh, warm just out of dryer clothes
~ Mint chocolate chip ice cream!
~ Babies
~Walking around alone on the trails and feeling in one with nature
~ Falling asleep in front of the fireplace with my cat curled up next to me
~ Having a sincere laugh and smile
~Helping others
~sketching
~photography
~piano- classical music


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

-music
-writing poems/lyrics
-computer (urk! urk!)
-positive thinking
-software games
-movies
-sleeping
-exercise
-reading
-tv
-good foods
-beer
-perkasets (hehe)
-animals
-comedy
-laughter, etc...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Things that make me happy:

-photography

-learning to play a new song on the guitar 

-getting home from work

-watching a decent comedy show on the tv (here in the UK it would be something like 'have I got news for you' or anything with Harry Hill in it)

-Music (playing and listening)

-Reading. I've been very good this year. My new years resolution was to read more. I've managed to read a book a week, which isn't bad for me.

-I used to love to draw, but it's so time consuming. I find photography has replaced the drawing now. Photography's more immediate, and it gets me out of the house.


----------



## Vonnie (Nov 10, 2005)

Prayer and reading devotionals

Spending time with my hubby

Working on my novel

Reading

Cuddling and playing with my kitties

Watching movies/TV

Music

Chocolate chip cookies and lots of other goodies!

Spring and Summer


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

aww I like this post. Let's see...things that make me happy:

puppies! I want one so badly
my baby niece (I adore that little girl)
S.A.S. This site is great
animals in general
my amazing boyfriend
chocolate
Gilmore girls (haha)
music


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Chocolate, cats, watching kids play, blankets/towels, clean rooms, helping someone else, overcoming fear and having a positive outcome, feeling completely comfortable around someone else.


----------



## ndircukm (Jan 2, 2006)

eating healthily, 
playing raquetball and kicking asss, 
my dog Bailey is so beautiful. He's so old, so thin and frail, but so loving and wants always to be with me. 
seeing someone genuinely smile
watching "The Andy Griffith Show with my wonderful dad on his lunch, seemingly everyday for the past years that i remember
Deep Conversations with those i love
Seeing a very strange/controversial sight, and hearing folks around me knocking it, while i truly see such beauty in it: 
realizing i can see the beauty in anything different
Saying goodbye to my best friend and seeing love in his eyes as he replies
my grandmas beautifully wrinkled hands
Seeing "Happy Apple" -minneapolis jazz rock band at the Walker Art Center
Meditation in the middle of the woods
physical pain (not intense) makes me feel alive (like a scrape, or muscle pain after a good workout)
Catching a fish

I think it's soooo healthy for anyone to make a list like this. Thank you for starting this topic!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running - even when I don't feel like it
listening to jazz music (Rippingtons are my fave)
listening to music from television shows.
being on SAS
doing a good job at work
laying in bed meditating
talking to my stepmom and getting to know my stepsiblings.
talking to my mom
talking to my dad about my fears.


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> running - even when I don't feel like it
> listening to jazz music (Rippingtons are my fave)
> listening to music from television shows.
> being on SAS
> ...


I'm wondering what kind of meditating do you do. By meditating, do you mean meditating or thinking about things or practicing actual meditation. I really like meditation too. I don't do it regularly, but just on a need basis if I am trying to deal with some problems. I like meditating to help me overcome problems or work out negative feelings.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Music, good surf, yoga, exercise in general, climbing, getting good shots on my camera, having a non-anxiety provoking chat with someone, food, cooking, animals, good dvd/movie, consumerism.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

- praying (i can't leave school without going to chapel)
- positive thinking
- dogs (specially my two shih tzus, very adorable)
- my 2 new friends at university ( i always eat lunch with them)
- my college life
- everyday triumphs with SA
- internet (specially forums like this)
- watching anime


----------



## Lovelyday (Apr 8, 2006)

*When people look into your eyes*

When people look into your eyes 
do not be afraid
Because when people look into your eyes
They acknowledge your existence
Acknowledge you as a person
What you should be afraid of is when people look away
When people look into your eyes don't look away 
Smile


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

-Smoking 
-Drinking a coke and smoking 
-Drinking coffee and smoking 
-Surfing the web 
-Surfing the web while drinking coffee/cola (or tea) and smoking. 
-Walking around aimlessly thinking about stuff (while smoking) 
-Watching TV. 
-Cute fluffy and flat animals stuck to the asphalt. 
-Not being around people i despise. 
-Sleeping 
-Money


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

- cats
- gospel music
- getting little pink notes in the mail from a very special person


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Playing the piano
Playing tennis
Riding my bike
Journaling
Reading a good book
Listening to music
Having a smoothie
Yoga
Stretching
Self Massage
Volunteer Work
Watching Tennis on TV
Hugs
Smiles
Laughter
Humor
Visiting a Bookstore
Visiting the Library
Visiting the Sheet Music Store
The Wind
The Rain
Hot Summer Days
Snow (not where I live)
Incense
Aromatherapy
Eating different types of Food
Being politically active
Recycling
Sadly and weirdly to say ( reading the news)
Photoalbums

and more!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

-cookies
-giggeling baby
-the blue sky
-reading
-when u catch a cute guy looking at u
-music
-someone saying thank you
-smile
-helping


----------

